

Uber Lays Waste to Worry About Income Inequality - joeyespo
http://www.forbes.com/sites/johntamny/2013/03/24/uber-the-amazing-car-service-lays-waste-to-worry-about-income-inequality/

======
spullara
"The luxury that was once a driver is increasingly pedestrian thanks to Uber,
and while some readers will scoff, it says here that within some of your
lifetimes an entrepreneur will expand the Uber idea to private jets."

Apparently the author doesn't know that one of the founders of Uber has
already launched this and it is called BlackJet.

